# Installer NMAP



## artintel (20 Février 2008)

Quelqu'un a t-il deja installe nmap ?

A l'adresse :

http://nmap.org/install/inst-macosx.html

 je lis

Once you have the developer tools installed, you can follow the compilation instructions......

Je n'ai pas l'experience d'installer en compilant, jusqu'a maintenant, je clic, il y a un "truc" qui se monte et je le copie dans le repertoire applications, le plus dur que j'ai fait c'est openoffice  

J'ai deja fait de la compilation. C'est les etapes qui me manque.

- Quel fichier exactement je dois telecharger - Source Code Distribution (in case you wish to compile Nmap yourself) - mais moi je wish que dalle, je veux bien faire installation pour les nuls, il n'y a pas de problemes :mouais: ?
- Bon, daccord, j'ai le bon fichier, je le copie dans quel repertoire ?
- Apres je lance une fenetre "terminal - bash", je vais dans ce repertoire et je lance la commande 

bzip2 -cd nmap-VERSION.tar.bz2 | tar xvf ???

C'est quoi ca ? :love: 


Je vais quand meme pas depoussierer ma bouzewindows pour aller installer sous 98 !!! Non, pas ca, il demarre toujours dans le bios, apres, faut que je l'ouvre pour "bouger" le cable qui alimente la carte mere, please :sleep: et apres des fois il demarre :rateau:


----------



## artintel (20 Février 2008)

Bon, ca y est, j'ai trouve.

http://www.zengeek.fr/network_security/nmap/nmap_install/index.html

puis ( NmapFE )

http://faktory.org/m/software/nmap/

puis

Download: NmapFE for OSX version 0.85

double clic sur le fichier et copie dans le repertoire application.

Merci les informaticiens


----------

